# getting fitted???



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wondering what all is involved in gettin fitted? Using hand me downs right now but plan on buying some clubs shortly. Like this spring. Any help appreciated.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

I got fitted 13 days ago for some pings.Wrist to floor measurement,hand length, index finger.also I don't know what it is called but they check on a iron where you hit on the base, adjusting until you hit on the center.{I'm a red dot}I had swing speed checked,and hit a pile of balls. Got my new clubs today, going out tomorrow, but they sure set up NICE.If you are buying nice clubs definitely get fitted, it can't hurt other than you will need a new excuse for when a guy has a bad day .


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

so you go to the pro shop decide which clubs you want then they adjust the clubs for you and then sell them to you? Could one buy a set online and take them to be fitted or must one get fitted for the set at the pro shop?


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

If you want an idea on club fitting, read this article... CLICK ME


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

The best thing to do when you are getting fitted is to get a few different opinions. Most specialty golf shops know what they are doing pretty well, however some of the more general places like large sporting goods stores may not be as knowledgeable.

The main factors to consider when getting fitted are.. grip size, club length, shaft flex, and lie angle.

For example, I'm 6 foot 2 so my irons are cut 3/4" longer than normal irons, my swing speed is quite high, so my shaft is an x-stiff, arms are long and I'm tall, so I've got a +3 lie angle, and my hands are pretty normal, so my grip size is also pretty normal. 

Match these to the proper kind of set for your skill level and you'll shave a few strokes per round.


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

sweet, thanks for the info. any more still appreciated ofcourse,


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I don't want to sound like an idiot but can you have cast clubs fit?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

yes, now they can't be bent as far as forged usually, but yes they can be fitted


----------

